# Best Fruit Juices



## Pieter Geldenhuys (30/11/16)

Hallo Ladies and Gents,

I would like to know what is you favourite fruit ejuis flavours.

I like the cherry from twisp and the litchi and pear one.

Don't think its a fruit but the Rebel from twisp is pretty good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/16)

Some pointers here and here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (30/11/16)

Hey @Pieter Geldenhuys, when I used to twisp I also really like the litchi and pear juice. I then moved away from twisp and realized there are a million other juices available to me now (I was always under the impression that only Twisp juice should be used in a twisp device, sigh). I have tried so many different juices almost trying to make up for lost time and I eventually realized I was a bakery, desert juice typa guy but still have fruit juices regularly.

Before DIY'ing the two fruit juices I really liked was SNLV 18 and NCV's Trininty. Last month I whipped up some peach berry pop and a Kanzi clone and man oh man, they are good. So with DIY you can literally make whatever flavors you like and think will work well together (obviously with some research), and really find your perfect juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

